# 1990 corrado g60 to obd2 vr6 swap won't crank



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

So here it goes I'm doing a obd2 vr6 swap into a 90 corrado g60 I've fully wired the car by following http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831 I've followed this step by step bypassing the alarm with a 15 amp fuse aswell as the green connected with two red wires with a small 15 amp I did the vss to w1 aux water pump to d3 and lastly the cluster d8 to e2 jump now here's my problem when Turing the key I hear the tb humming and the starter dosent engage at all thoughit was the starter replace it with a new one battery is good and I've changed the ignition switch aswell I'm getting power to the single connector for the ignition on the starter I'm very stumped at the moment can any vr6 wiring masters chime in or has this ever happend to any one else while doing an obd2 swap


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

Bump


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Have the main ground from the battery to top front trans bolt stud?


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Have the main ground from the battery to top front trans bolt stud?


Battery is in my trunk but I did run a strap from trans bolt to grounding point on chassis under oringina battery tray in the bay


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

... and the battery is grounded well back there?

If you run 12v direct to the starter wire, will it do anything? If not remove the starter and test it w jumper cables. If that works out fine make sure the motor can turn by hand.


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> ... and the battery is grounded well back there?
> 
> If you run 12v direct to the starter wire, will it do anything? If not remove the starter and test it w jumper cables. If that works out fine make sure the motor can turn by hand.


Yes I have a good ground in the trunk starter is brand new and the engine spins freely by hand and by directly to the ignition it does nothing ill try with the battery in the original location with original cables and let you knoe what happens


----------



## krockvr13 (Mar 20, 2011)

ground issue at starter


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

It was a ground issue now I'm not getting fuel I don't hear the fuel pump prime


----------



## krockvr13 (Mar 20, 2011)

check the lead in z1 for power when you cycle the ignition. thats the terminal next to the jumper from 30 to 30b. And check connector M pin 2 for power that powers to fuel pump. check power at fuel pump and check ground at fuel pump


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^^^^ x2 but make sure the you are cranking the motor while you are checking for power. If you dont have power there that means the ecu is not getting. But report back when you check M2. 


Mk2vr6.com like us on facebook


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

brian500 said:


> ^^^^^^ x2 but make sure the you are cranking the motor while you are checking for power. If you dont have power there that means the ecu is not getting. But report back when you check M2.
> 
> 
> Mk2vr6.com like us on facebook


Vr is up and running jus had to give it a good crank after pluging in the fuel power into the fuse block


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

Niceeee


Mk2vr6.com like us on facebook


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

Now I got a new problem when the car is running Amg I turn the headlights on car seems to hesitate cluster seems to be surging power and when the fans come on car will die out and misfire other than that car runs fine with just fans running kinda weird I knoe can some one help me out


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

Bump


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

Where is the alternator cable going to? 


Mk2vr6.com like us on facebook


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

B+ from alt goes to the positive on the starter


----------

